# Back to mine - 25 liter tank



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

*Back To Mine - 25L tank*

Hello,

Been here for some time just reading this fantastic forum. So, I want to show you my 25 liters tank I changed this weekend. My first experience with different gravels.

Hope you enjoy it 

Click on the image to see it larger


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

looks pretty flippin sweet! what are your tank specs?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You're off to a good start. You have a nice layout, it will be interesting to see how it fills in.


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello again,

Thanks for the comments

Tank specs:
Size: 40Cm x 25Cm x 25Cm - 25 Lt.
Filtration: Aquaclear 20
Lightning: 3x8watt T5 (DIY)
Heater: 10Watt
Pressurized Co2
Seachem Ferts

Gravel:
Kanuma (Orchid Soil)
Crushed lava rock
White sand

Plants:
Hemianthus Callitrichoides 
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Pogostemon Helferi
Heteranthera Zosterifolia

Fauna:
Black Mollie
Tanichthys albonubes
Red Cherrys

I live in a region where the water is really hard; the limestone caves are very popular. 









Photo Nuno Barreto - http://www.simplice.net/artigo.php?cat=&id=1047

Therefore my tap water comes with PH 8.5and GH of 10-14º. As you can imagine this gives me a lot of troubles for growing many of the aquatic plants. 
That's why I'm testing Kanuma bellow the lava rock. It's a acid soil, proper for orchid plants. So far so good. 









First, I thought to use it in place of the white sand, but when I ad the water&#8230;it turned into a very ugly yellow 









I also Enjoy very much to "invent" other things; the lava rock was made crushing the stones with a hammer. It, became a very fine gravel, specially for HC, as it is very porous, the plant sticks very well to it, and almost didn't saw any plant floating away.










The lightning was also made by me using aluminium technical profiles 




























Last month Photos


I had some algae issues and putted some caridina japonica and one SAE, they solved the problem in a few days but also sloped all the lava gravel into the white sand. I cleaned some, but they work faster than me:heh:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's pretty!


----------

